# when should I trade off the billy



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

I bought a billy and nanny last August, then a second nanny in October. The
first nanny had a pair of does 2-5-2013 and the second nanny had a pair 5-3-2013. I don't know how soon I should try to sawp the billy for a different one
to keep from interbreeding? As you can see the first pair of does are now 3 months old.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the buck kept with the 3 month old doelings, the younger doelings and their mother's? If so, he will breed the doelings as soon as they come into their fist heat, which would not be ideal. He will also breed back their mom's and you wouldn't want that this soon. If he is not with them, just disregard all that lol.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep the young does separate, breed the older does back, then sell him and get a new one when the baby girls are close to a year old and ready to breed.


----------

